# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Access Database - Startup ByPass Disable Function

## Mark Gambo

The attached project contains a function that will allow anyone to disable the Startup ByPass Feature in Access.

*This function should not be considered secure*, if you are concerned about data security you should consider scrapping Access for a more secure DB such as MS SQL and MySQL. Additionally, you may want to think about using a higher level language to program in such as VB6, ASP, etc. 

     One word about the attached Project, I have locked it so when you open it hold the shift key down you will notice that the form will be loaded and you will not be able to access the Objects (Tables, Queries, Reports, etc.). Click the Button to UnLock the Project and then exit the Application. Now hold the Shift Key down and you will notice that when the project loads you will have access to all Objects.

     Now in your application you will need to secrete an object somewhere on a form in the project that will run the code to allow you to ByPass the startup form in case you need to make changes to the project.


,

----------

